# cool desktop prank



## amitash (Jul 8, 2008)

1)close all apps and go to ur desktop...hide the mouse in one corner
2)take a screen shot of ur desktop by pressing print screen on ur keyboard
3)save this screen in paint
4)now hide all desktop icons
4)now set this screen as ur desktop wallpaper
5)watch ur friends/family struggle as they cant click on any icon the desktop


----------



## evewin89 (Jul 8, 2008)

already knew da trick.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 8, 2008)

Olllllllldddddddd trick.. Did tat in a cyber.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yaaaaaawn............ *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28.gif


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 8, 2008)

Very Old...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 8, 2008)

Very very old.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 8, 2008)

Used this trick like 5 years ago in college!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jul 8, 2008)

lol...vry old but stil wrks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 8, 2008)

I remember Windows 95 when I see this so-called trick


----------



## [A]LT.F4 (Jul 8, 2008)

Older than IBM!!


----------



## IronManForever (Jul 8, 2008)

Tried it more than 9-10 years ago when I was around 7.


----------



## krates (Jul 8, 2008)

they will go to start and use the programs lol

old.......................................... is ............................................. gold


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 8, 2008)

tried it on pre historic computers


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 8, 2008)

Old Trick


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 9, 2008)

old but good trick


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 9, 2008)

very old trick. discovered by self.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ wow, so old trick ! might be from the DOS age !! ha ha ha


----------



## napster007 (Jul 9, 2008)

he he! old but good


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 9, 2008)

amitash said:


> 1)close all apps and go to ur desktop...hide the mouse in one corner
> 2)take a screen shot of ur desktop by pressing print screen on ur keyboard
> 3)save this screen in paint
> 4)now hide all desktop icons
> ...



You forgot to add - 

*After you have taken the screenshot, unlock the taskbar and reduce it to a thin line. Then drag it to the right-hand side of the screen. Also enable Autohide for it *

Even though you're posting an old trick, at least make sure it's complete!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> You forgot to add -
> 
> *After you have taken the screenshot, unlock the taskbar and reduce it to a thin line. Then drag it to the right-hand side of the screen. Also enable Autohide for it *
> 
> Even though you're posting an old trick, at least make sure it's complete!!!


+1
I completely forgot that. thanks.


----------



## hullap (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

hullap said:


>


That was just to increase post count, right ?


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 9, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> You forgot to add -
> 
> *After you have taken the screenshot, unlock the taskbar and reduce it to a thin line. Then drag it to the right-hand side of the screen. Also enable Autohide for it *
> 
> Even though you're posting an old trick, at least make sure it's complete!!!



Can't believe no one noticed that so far..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

Sumeet_naik said:


> Can't believe no one noticed that so far..


Because nobody cares for customising XP looks anymore. Either they use Vista, or if they still use XP, they do so for performance reasons, where desktop without icons, windows classic theme, etc are huge hits.


----------



## hullap (Jul 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> That was just to increase post count, right ?



no
i dont care about post count


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 9, 2008)

yaar its so.. old ..


----------



## mastermunj (Jul 10, 2008)

yaaaaawwnnnn!!! old old old....


----------



## IronManForever (Jul 10, 2008)

Offtopic:



hullap said:


> no
> i dont care about post count



now that was surely for increasing post count.. 

If you reply, it'll be a total 3...


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 11, 2008)

offtopic: ^^ good humor ! lol


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2008)

Old trick  ( including hiding the taskbar ) . Knew That before.


----------

